# Receiver



## kingdawg (Jun 15, 2012)

I need to buy a new stereo receiver as lightning got my yamaha. I don't have surround sound and blu-tooth and all that other stuff (I'm old school) all I need is a receiver with good radio reception and enough power to push my old pioneer hpm-100 speakers....I listen to the radio 95% of the time but occasionaly put on some cd's and crank it up. Any of you audio experts have any advice. I know you get what you pay for, but I see some receivers in the 100 watt range for less than $200.00. I don't mind paying  more for good quality but at the same time didn't want to pay for more than I need. Any recommendations would be appreciated...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 15, 2012)

99.99% of people can not hear any difference between Receivers. 

It's your speakers that you hear. If you are happy with your speakers then get any receiver that has the features you like with enough power for your speaker set.


----------



## kingdawg (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info NOYDB


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 17, 2012)

I like my old school Kenwood KA-8006. The older amps don't have remote controls though. Just remembered that one is not a reciever just an amp. Kenwood, Pioneer, Sony, Marantz, & Sansui use to be good. Do they still make those? I have my tv & dvd player hooked to a two channel receiver as I never got in to surround sound either.
You could buy a modern audio/video receiver as they might be cheaper. 
You don't need a subwoofer with those big vintage Pioneers huh?


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jul 26, 2012)

I had a Yamaha receiver die out on me in March.  I'm like you as I prefer a simple analog stereo receiver without surround sound.  It took some searching but I found a nice Harmon Karden on Amazon for about $250 shipped.  It sounds fantastic, has inputs for two sets of speakers and a subwoofer should I ever want to pick one up.


----------



## kingdawg (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Yankee, appreciate the info but I bought a yamaha awhile back for 250 and have been well pleased with it so far....


----------

